# my haul..



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hello brothers.. been awhile since ive posted.. so i thought i would post a few pics of my latests hauls.. ;P

http://i.imgur.com/EJiW1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FPWOe.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ICQ0z.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vEVme.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4BSLa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LMyhw.jpg

thats just this week..

see ya brothers.. lets smoke one shall we?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Serious Smokage dude!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, you've been scoring large!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks! i forgot the casa fuentes were week before last.. but new nether the less..


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, really nice score on the Tats, Bolivars, and Casa Fuentes. Had one of the Boli Gold Medals a while back and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

is that all???


j/k brother, nice haul!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Pretty good work for just one week...


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice stuff! I received my BGM's about 2 weeks back as well


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice looking sticks!


----------

